# A few snow Flurries



## John_O (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## escorial (Feb 15, 2014)

what's a flurry John O...?


----------



## Gumby (Feb 15, 2014)

Beautiful! Looks like you've had a bit more than a 'flurry'.


----------



## John_O (Feb 15, 2014)

Snow Flurries are light, intermittent snowfall with very little accumulation.


----------



## gill woods (Feb 15, 2014)

definately looks a bit more than a flurry! absolutely beautiful though


----------



## escorial (Feb 15, 2014)

thanks dude...nice pic.


----------

